

From Bankers to Mushroom Farmers - hippo33
http://www.backtotheroots.com/our-story

======
hippo33
They are speaking at the Lean Startup conf right now. Amazing idea -- they
create mushroom kits so ppl can grow them in their own home. They use used
coffee grounds from Peet's all around the Bay Area.

